# The Game of Thrones Season 2



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The preview trailer looks good to one who hasn't read the books (me)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I cannot wait!


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I cannot wait!


*ditto!*


----------



## SonicCookie (Oct 28, 2001)

Looks good. :up:


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I can't wait either the first season was so good. The wife and I host a small game of thrones night. We are going to try and get a keg of mead for the season opener. The guests might need a taxi ride home lol.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Winter is Coming!!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

I've totally forgotten what happens when (as in what happens in book 2 versus 3 versus 4) so I'm excited to see how it unfolds!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm excited too!! I really wanted to read book 2 before watching this, but alas, I just won't have the time. I was looking in the library to see if they had it on CD, but they don't (or it's borrowed by someone else). And those books on CD are expensive to buy!!

Anyway, I will more than satisfied just watching!!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm kind of happy I didn't read the books. This way I go into the season with no idea of what will happen. Makes the shocking moments more awesome!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh man Not until April??


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm kind of happy I didn't read the books. This way I go into the season with no idea of what will happen. Makes the shocking moments more awesome!


Last season I read the book while watching the season and finished the book a little bit after the season was over. I mostly did this because I was a bit lost for a few episodes and the book really helped clarify the relationships between the characters. I'm really not sure which is better. When I read books that were made into a movie first, the fun part of watching the movie is to see how they adapt it and if I pictured the main characters correctly. While it usually makes for the movie (in this case show) to be less satisfying than the book, it's still fun. On the other hand, sometimes I enjoy seeing the movie first, and like you, I have no preconceived notion about what is supposed to happen so when stuff happens, I am more surprised and could enjoy it more (like when Ned was killed last season, if I had know that was going to happen, I doubt I would have felt so terrible about it watching it, but of course if I had read the book first, I would have felt terrible about it when I read it). Usually, though, if I see the movie first, I can read the book picturing the characters as they are portrayed in the film and sometimes I enjoy the book better. Usually the books are better than the movie. In this case, I would say, they are equal. I enjoyed both equally.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I'm about 3/4 the way through book 2.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I've read the books and I still can NOT wait to see Season 2.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

newbie.
I have read all of the books. I will have forgotten enough to enjoy Season 2. I don't have HBO so I will watch at a friend's house or DVD or if it shows up on itunes or Amazon.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Don't be jealous, but I'll be watching the first episode of season 2 next Wednesday (the 21st) at a local movie theater! Sneak preview, snacks and sodas, some goodies given away apparently. 

Of course I'll report back next Thursday and tell you all how amazing it was.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

JFriday said:


> Winter is Coming!!





Gunnyman said:


> Oh man Not until April??


Heh! Much as the wait bugs me, this made me chuckle.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Don't be jealous, but I'll be watching the first episode of season 2 next Wednesday (the 21st) at a local movie theater! Sneak preview, snacks and sodas, some goodies given away apparently.
> 
> Of course I'll report back next Thursday and tell you all how amazing it was.


you. bastard.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> you. bastard.


I think his real name is Billy Snow.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

rhuntington3 said:


> I think his real name is Billy Snow.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Keg of mead? Brew your own but it will not be ready in time.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

2 long weeks!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just imagine how awful it would be to see it on the 21st, and then have to wait almost THREE weeks for the next episode!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just imagine how awful it would be to see it on the 21st, and then have to wait almost THREE weeks for the next episode!


You're right. I'm not gonna go...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> You're right. I'm not gonna go...


My work here is done.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Last season I read the book while watching the season and finished the book a little bit after the season was over. I mostly did this because I was a bit lost for a few episodes and the book really helped clarify the relationships between the characters. I'm really not sure which is better. When I read books that were made into a movie first, the fun part of watching the movie is to see how they adapt it and if I pictured the main characters correctly. While it usually makes for the movie (in this case show) to be less satisfying than the book, it's still fun. On the other hand, sometimes I enjoy seeing the movie first, and like you, I have no preconceived notion about what is supposed to happen so when stuff happens, I am more surprised and could enjoy it more (like when ...


Oops, please be careful about spoilers -- some people reading this may not have read the books or seen season 1 yet. (Season 1 has only just been released on DVD/iTunes a couple of weeks ago.)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

javabird said:


> Oops, please be careful about spoilers -- some people reading this may not have read the books or seen season 1 yet. (Season 1 has only just been released on DVD/iTunes a couple of weeks ago.)


Well then why would they be in a thread for season 2?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I've decided that the tv series is so good I'm going to read book 2 after season two airs. I'd rather be surprised by what I see instead of by what I read.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

javabird said:


> Oops, please be careful about spoilers -- some people reading this may not have read the books or seen season 1 yet. (Season 1 has only just been released on DVD/iTunes a couple of weeks ago.)


I am pretty sure in other season 2 threads that spoilers about season 1 are ok. The assumption that people who haven't seen season 1 will not look at season 2 threads. Can someone correct me if my assumption is wrong?

Either way, 2 weeks, I cannot wait. I've also decided that I'll probably read book 2 (or listen to it more likely) after the TV season, unless I get confused with the characters again.

BTW, do you all watch with subtitles on? I found last time it helped with some of the dialogue.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've decided that the tv series is so good that I ain't reading nothing.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> I've decided that the tv series is so good that I ain't reading nothing.


This! :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I've decided that the tv series is so good that I ain't reading nothing.





photoshopgrl said:


> This! :up:


Wow, that's kind of like saying "Hamburgers are so good, I'm never trying steak"!

The show is awfully good.

And it's a very watered-down version of the books (which have their own flaws, but everything the show has going for it, the books have much, much more of).

(In some cases, much too much more of. )


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, that's kind of like saying "Hamburgers are so good, I'm never trying steak"!


If I loved hamburgers I'd probably feel this way.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have to wait until March of next year.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wow, that's kind of like saying "Hamburgers are so good, I'm never trying steak"!
> 
> The show is awfully good.
> 
> ...


Okay I thought about this and just so I'm not a disappointment to you, I do want to read the books but I really really REALLY don't want to sit and compare the two the entire time I watch the show. I think it will, for me, take away from just how awesome this show has been. So unexpected! I'll wait until the series is over then read and compare that way.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I do feel sorry for people who experience the story first in the TV show, although I realize that will probably always be a sizable majority given the relative numbers of people who read and people who watch TV. The story in the books is so much broader, deeper, and richer, and of course you can never experience it for the first time again.

On the other hand, it's good that so many more people are experiencing the story, even in such a watered-down fashion! And the show is probably doing as good a job as can be done at taking such a vast story and cutting it down to ten hours a year. In fact, my suspicion when they first announced this was that it couldn't be done at all, so good on you for me being wrong about that.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I read books 1 - 4 and half of 5 in just over the span of a month. (I got burnt out by reading too much so fast and had to quit.)

Book 2 is a blur in my head. I remember the important stuff, and the show will bring everything back into my memory in full HD 

I caught a glimpse of S01E01-3 Saturday night, and was thinking in my head how much I love and loathe some of these characters.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Just that opening scene in the pilot with characters that aren't even important or around for the rest of the season. So awesome. That entire first part with them north of the wall and the white walkers and such. I still remember watching it the first time and was on the edge of my seat like "what in THE F is going on here?!?"....... _that _feeling is why I'm glad I haven't read the books!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I read the books but I had read the first ones a few years ago. I was continually checking the Wiki on the book series to check out characters.  I thought it enhanced the TV viewing experence.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

New preview out for it. I am literally giddy with anticipation.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Okay, It's hard not to talk it up, but episode one. is. awesome!

I won't say anything else.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Okay, It's hard not to talk it up, but episode one. is. awesome!
> 
> I won't say anything else.


And again..... you. bastard.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I just ate the cookie. Yum.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

And now I go to bed a sad and jealous girl. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> And now I go to bed a sad and jealous girl. Thanks a lot!


Just remember...YOU only have to wait a week between episodes.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Just remember...YOU only have to wait a week between episodes.


Who has to wait longer??


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Who has to wait longer??


Somebody who saw the first one yesterday!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Somebody who saw the first one yesterday!


:up:

Definitely a downside of watching the episode last night. Now I gotta wait 19 days to see episode 2!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Somebody who saw the first one yesterday!


Oh yeah. Wow. Slow morning for this girl's brain.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh yeah. Wow. Slow morning for this girl's brain.


You must have slept poorly cause you went to bed so sad and jealous.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

You are right! It's all your fault! (although I did sleep very poorly for the entire 4.5 hours I was asleep)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Come on guys, I have to wait until next March.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

sieglinde said:


> Come on guys, I have to wait until next March.


For the love of Jeff, WHY?


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Waiting for the DVD release?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Martin Tupper said:


> Waiting for the DVD release?


I have to sign up for HBO soon. Last year I only had it for the 3 months the first season was on. This year that Girls show is on the same time as Game of Thrones, and that one looks interesting.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> And now I go to bed a sad and jealous girl. Thanks a lot!


Not to be nit-picky, but wouldn't that be envious, rather than jealous?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Martin Tupper said:


> Waiting for the DVD release?


Why not download? 



Church AV Guy said:


> Not to be nit-picky, but wouldn't that be envious, rather than jealous?


Seriously?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Seriously?


Sorry, I was just in a silly mood. I guess the smily I intended to put there never made it. Sometimes I click on it and miss the icon. A well deserved !


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> Sorry, I was just in a silly mood. I guess the smily I intended to put there never made it. Sometimes I click on it and miss the icon. A well deserved !


At least you followed Rob's Law of Hypocrisy, according to which "I'm not X, but..." (or variants thereof) is always followed by "X."


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> At least you followed Rob's Law of Hypocrisy, according to which "I'm not X, but..." (or variants thereof) is always followed by "X."


I find that anytime you get a "I don't mean to be X" that in indeed exactly what the person is meaning to be, they just don't have the balls to own it.

Just messing with you Luke... but not really.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Just messing with you Luke... but not really.


After all, you don't mean to mess with him.

But...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> After all, you don't mean to mess with him.
> 
> But...


Hee!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I hope they don't change the opening credits...I've been humming the score for a week now. Best opening credit EVER.

...and the show is pretty good too


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I hope they don't change the opening credits...I've been humming the score for a week now. Best opening credit EVER.
> 
> ...and the show is pretty good too


I can testify that the opening credits music is the same.


Spoiler



Episode 1 features a new location though...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I don't like the idea of downloading unless I am paying for the episode. I will check that option out. I doubt if they will stream it on Netflix.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> I don't like the idea of downloading unless I am paying for the episode. I will check that option out. I doubt if they will stream it on Netflix.


I don't think HBO fits that model. They don't offer the episodes for sale during the season because they want you to subscribe to HBO.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I read all the books (except the last one) before watching Season 1. I've listened the the last (not final - hopefully) book since Season 1 and am looking forward to Season 2.

One things that I also did was find a website that has synopsises of all the chapters of the books. It is all cross linked (to allow you to also look up characters) and has the ability to set what you've read, so that when you follow a link the material dynamically changes to not reveal spoilers. So if you've only read book 1 and a character dies in book 2, no reference to his death will show up if you only reveal book 1 info.

Oh I just googled that website and they have stuff about the show now too.

http://towerofthehand.com/

It has been so long since I read the first books that it would have been hard to enjoy the last set since there are so many characters doing so many things at this point. Often stuff happens in one book simultaneous with stuff in another book (from a second point of view).


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Get ready for Game of Thrones S2 with awesome 22-min recap video*

http://www.hbo.com/video/video.html/?autoplay=true&vid=1245432&filter=game-of-thrones&view=null

http://blastr.com/2012/03/get-ready-for-game-of-thr.php



> The second season of Game of Thrones is coming fast on April 1, butare you completely ready for it? If notor if you've been hit by a severe case of amnesiathen you can get all caught up with this truly awesome 22-minute video recap.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

recap, my foot. I plan on rewatching season 1 in its entirety in order to get ready for season 2.

And yes, I will not FF through the opening credits


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Anubys said:


> recap, my foot. I plan on rewatching season 1 in its entirety in order to get ready for season 2.
> 
> And yes, I will not FF through the opening credits


I'm with you Anubys -- we bought the Blu-ray set (anathema to many here, I know) and are working our way through them. 
One nice feature of the Blu-ray set is a series of features about the history of Westeros read by the actors (with "pen and ink" style illustrations). I finally was able to figure out a lot of the relationships of the families to one another, and history and relationship of the 2 major religions


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmm, maybe I will get one of those Blu-Ray players.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Do blue rays cause less cancer than red rays?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Do blue rays cause less cancer than red rays?


Yes, it's a fact. Plus, depending upon where you are from originally, you may develop superpowers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> Yes, it's a fact.


You'd be more convincing if you used numbers, preferably with decimal points...


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh my. It just hit me. ONE WEEK!


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh my. It just hit me. ONE WEEK!


One week, one hour and forty minutes. Even better, I start Spring Break on Friday afternoon.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just thrilled it's not a 10pm show for me! I can watch it live!


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I'm just thrilled it's not a 10pm show for me! I can watch it live!


Same here. I hate that Justified is at 10. I have to wait and watch after classes on Wednesday.

I am so ready for GoT to resume. I've rewatched all the first season on HBO On Demand, watched bits and pieces during three marathon last weekend on one of the HBO channels, and reread a little of the second book just to compare.

Now, in an hour the thirty minute recap is showing. I hope they show a little of the new characters.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just finished the Blu-rays of Season 1. And the ending (with Dany) was every bit as seriously cool as I remembered, which I wasn't expecting, since usually those kinds of things grow in my imagination.

Bring it on, Game of Thrones dudes. Bring it on!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm just going to rewatch the last ep of S1. I've caught bits and pieces of the other episodes on the various HBO channels over the last month but I figure if I re-watch the last ep of last season, I will be good to go for the new one. I will probably watch them back to back.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Oh my. It just hit me. ONE WEEK!


Guess it's time to set up that SP.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Peter000 said:


> Guess it's time to set up that SP.


Indeed since I caught on after the season originally aired!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I didn't have HBO during the original season. And wouldn't have it now, but the cable company gave me a year free when I upped my broadband plan.

So, free Game O' Thrones! :up:


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Just finishing up the Blu-rays of season 1 (3 episodes left). Watched some of the additional material in the Blu-ray set as well, including a really good history of Westeros as told from the viewpoints of various house members.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I've been rewatching the series week by week as HBO reshows it (HD, main HBO, Thursday at 10/9pm). This week is the finale, since (duH) the new season is Sunday. I've enjoyed it even more the second time around. And as I mentioned somewhere, this is the first time I have rewatched a series in many, many years.

Here is an interview with the GoT creators. There aren't any spoilers in it, except of a very broad nature (like, were you aware these are based on books?)



> *'Game of Thrones' Creators Discuss Book Departures, Unleash New Photos, Clips (Video)*
> Addressing the upcoming second season, David Benioff and D.B. Weiss curb expectations for a TV version of "A Clash of Kings": "Were not looking at our series as a book-by-book adaptation so much as an adaptation of Georges entire saga."


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/game-thrones-season-2-video-pictures-clash-kings-303776


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's good news, I'd say. Aside from the normal problems in transferring a structure from one format to another, the Martin books increasingly have their own structural issues which would further complicate the show if it insisted on a strict book-by-book adaptation. This will free them not only to adjust things to better fit a television series, but also to avoid some of the problems Martin has run into.

Of course, they also have the benefit of seeing much of the story already in book form...a lot of Martin's issues have come from him not planning ahead as well as he possibly could, such as the very awkward division of the most recent two books (which he originally thought would be one book).


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Have to admit, I probably will *not* watch the new season week by week as it comes out. I'm more likely to build up a number of weeks, if not the whole season. My wife and I find that tends to work a little better for us, so we can watch a couple of episodes a night or so. I've waited this long, I can wait a little longer. (Besides, at the pace Martin's going, I figure the next book should be what, 2018 or so?)


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I really wish I could make myself wait. Watching the entire first season all together was awesome. But I know better.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> I really wish I could make myself wait. Watching the entire first season all together was awesome. But I know better.


Even aside from wanting to see the eps ASAP, I'd worry about lightning striking my Tivo and frying the unwatched eps.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

gschrock said:


> Have to admit, I probably will *not* watch the new season week by week as it comes out. I'm more likely to build up a number of weeks, if not the whole season. My wife and I find that tends to work a little better for us, so we can watch a couple of episodes a night or so. I've waited this long, I can wait a little longer. (Besides, at the pace Martin's going, I figure the next book should be what, 2018 or so?)


I would love to do that, but then I would miss the weekly discussions here on TCF (I hope we've settled the spoilers issue, though!). As it is, I regret that I will be joining late since I doubt I'll be able to stay up till 10 PM on Sundays.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

To me, half the fun of this show is discussing it here. Thus, I will watch, if not Sunday night, some time during the week after. Being a show with nudity and language, I cannot watch until later in the evening so that limits when I can view. But I want to get in on the discussion as early as I can here


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I will manage to see the first episode of the 2nd season because the free HBO weekend hits this weekend.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I think HBO did the same thing last year when GoT premiered, didn't they?

Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> I will manage to see the first episode of the 2nd season because the free HBO weekend hits this weekend.


Gosh, what an INCREDIBLE coincidence!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I planned on watching the first episode of season 1 yesterday in my effort to watch the whole season before Sunday.

5 episodes later...

What an unbelievably amazing show. Things were not as complicated as they were the first time. I could tell the difference between the Stark boys! 

By an amazing coincidence, I'm off on Monday. So I'll be able to watch the season 2 premier live


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

It's funny to me how I keep reading the confusion between the Stark boys the first time around. I never had that problem. There are others I still can't remember the names of without looking it up though.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> It's funny to me how I keep reading the confusion between the Stark boys the first time around. I never had that problem. There are others I still can't remember the names of without looking it up though.


the 3 I could not tell apart until much later in the season (and even then, because of dialogue and locale, mostly) are Jon Snow, Robb, and the non-Stark boy (the "ward", grejoy, I believe). I think I finally now have a handle on them.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> the 3 I could not tell apart until much later in the season (and even then, because of dialogue and locale, mostly) are Jon Snow, Robb, and the non-Stark boy (the "ward", grejoy, I believe). I think I finally now have a handle on them.


Just remember Jon Snow is the bastard and the awesome one at the wall.


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Relevant because of the air-date...


Spoiler


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like DTV has Starz and Encore free this weekend not HBO.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Just remember Jon Snow is the bastard and the awesome one at the wall.


You're all the same, going for the classic angry guy who will never love you and will make you miserable. Leaving perfectly good, smart, Robb at home longing from a distance!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> You're all the same, going for the classic angry guy who will never love you and will make you miserable. Leaving perfectly good, smart, Robb at home longing from a distance!


Don't misunderstand me. I don't have the hots for Snow. I just find his character fascinating! 
In fact, I'm not sure there's anyone I'd call eye candy on this show... maybe Jorah.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I will manage to see the first episode of the 2nd season because the free HBO weekend hits this weekend.


On DirecTV we are getting a free Starz weekend, not HBO.

Doesn't matter, I have HBO anyway. I have the last ep from S1 downloaded from On Demand and waitng to be viewed, probably Saturday night, and then I'll be all primed for the new season.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Don't misunderstand me. I don't have the hots for Snow. I just find his character fascinating!
> In fact, I'm not sure there's anyone I'd call eye candy on this show... maybe Jorah.


Were you a big Sir Richard fan on Downton Abbey?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> You're all the same, going for the classic angry guy who will never love you and will make you miserable. Leaving perfectly good, smart, Robb at home longing from a distance!


I don't think Robb/Jon really fit that dichotomy.

Now being in love with Jamie, that would probably fit the bill.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Were you a big Sir Richard fan on Downton Abbey?


I don't know what that is.



billypritchard said:


> Now being in love with Jamie, that would probably fit the bill.


Gross. Jamie is incestuous. That right there kills anything else.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> I don't know what that is.
> 
> Gross. Jamie is incestuous. That right there kills anything else.


Whew, your love of bad boys does have a limit! 

And are you saying you don't know what Downton Abbey is? Iain Glenn plays a pretty rough nouveau rich dude on it, very very very different from Ser Jorah.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Whew, your love of bad boys does have a limit!
> 
> And are you saying you don't know what Downton Abbey is? Iain Glenn plays a pretty rough nouveau rich dude on it, very very very different from Ser Jorah.


Huge difference between bad boy and degenerate. 

And I have never heard of Downtown Abbey.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> And I have never heard of Downtown Abbey.


Interesting. I can't promise you'd love it, but you from what I can tell you like dramas with many storylines, wit, and some melodrama.

Downton Abbey PBS Site

Here is an SNL parody that sums it up in an American way. No real spoilers or anything.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I will check it out from home. 
Oh man. It just hit me. THREE DAYS!


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been re-watching the Blu-rays and noticed something in the opening credits (2nd time around), did you notice that in addition to the family sigils that are displayed as the hub of the "mechanical buildings" they are also next to the actors names as they are credited (and the production staff has their own sigils as well).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The NY Times not so glowing review of the first 4 episodes of S2 (mild spoilers, but no plot giveaways):

http://tv.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/arts/television/game-of-thrones-on-hbo.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

I will say this. The main complain is that it's confusing and complicated and slow moving through the first 4 episodes. But the same could be said of S1. But the payoff for S1 was extraordinary. So I hold out hope that this will be the same for S2 and if it's as stated in the review, I will wade through those episodes and assume they are setting us up for something great.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Tiassa - I didn't notice that until you mentioned it. I've been rewatching them on HBOGO and realized that the 4 main siglis are also around the Game of Thrones title at the end of the opening sequence.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> The NY Times not so glowing review of the first 4 episodes of S2 (mild spoilers, but no plot giveaways):
> 
> http://tv.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/arts/television/game-of-thrones-on-hbo.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


"In the opening credits, top billing now goes by default to Peter Dinklage..."

Huh? He went from 16th to 1st. "Default"?

I do not think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Read this about top billing

http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2012...er-dinklage-goes-first-and-hopes-it-lasts/#/0


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Read this about top billing
> 
> http://herocomplex.latimes.com/2012...er-dinklage-goes-first-and-hopes-it-lasts/#/0


I saw a longer version of that interview (somewhere, wish I could remember where), where it was more clear that he's kidding.

He's either too modest to cope with the consequences of suddenly having top billing, or he's pretending to be that modest.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I saw a longer version of that interview (somewhere, wish I could remember where), where it was more clear that he's kidding.
> 
> He's either too modest to cope with the consequences of suddenly having top billing, or he's pretending to be that modest.


I think he's too modest. I don't think he's fully aware of how awesome he really is. I'm sure he's been put down his entire life.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think he's too modest. I don't think he's fully aware of how awesome he really is. I'm sure he's been put down his entire life.


I hope so.

One of those little people who was "big" for a while famously had a SPECTACULAR ego, vastly undeserved, so you never know. (Can't remember which...the Austin Powers guy, maybe?) Logic doesn't always play into it. But even if Dinklage _does _have a spectacular ego, at least he deserves it!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

photoshopgrl said:


> In fact, I'm not sure there's anyone I'd call eye candy on this show... maybe Jorah.


Yeah, I think Jorah is hot, but then I'm old. The thing is, in the books he's not described as being hot at all (that's not a spoiler, is it?) so it seems like bad casting to me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm still waiting for all the ladies that think King Richard is hot


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> The NY Times not so glowing review of the first 4 episodes of S2 (mild spoilers, but no plot giveaways):
> 
> http://tv.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/arts/television/game-of-thrones-on-hbo.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
> 
> I will say this. The main complain is that it's confusing and complicated and slow moving through the first 4 episodes. But the same could be said of S1. But the payoff for S1 was extraordinary. So I hold out hope that this will be the same for S2 and if it's as stated in the review, I will wade through those episodes and assume they are setting us up for something great.


I read the opposite. On one of the five bazillion TV sites I read, the reviewer (who also had the first four eps from HBO) said it was incredible, and that the two showrunners are getting a real feel for GRRM's world of Fire & Ice.

It won't matter, I'm gonna love it!:up:


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

astrohip said:


> I read the opposite. On one of the five bazillion TV sites I read, the reviewer (who also had the first four eps from HBO) said it was incredible, and that the two showrunners are getting a real feel for GRRM's world of Fire & Ice.
> 
> It won't matter, I'm gonna love it!:up:


Tim Goodman said the first four were so good he was going to watch them again, something he rarely does.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> The NY Times not so glowing review of the first 4 episodes of S2 (mild spoilers, but no plot giveaways):
> 
> http://tv.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/arts/television/game-of-thrones-on-hbo.html?partner=rss&emc=rss
> 
> I will say this. The main complain is that it's confusing and complicated and slow moving through the first 4 episodes. But the same could be said of S1. But the payoff for S1 was extraordinary. So I hold out hope that this will be the same for S2 and if it's as stated in the review, I will wade through those episodes and assume they are setting us up for something great.


That is the only mildly negative review so far. WinterIsComing has some summaries

http://winteriscoming.net/2012/03/more-season-two-reviews/


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

It's been 4 days and I can't get the theme music out of my head...AND I DON'T CARE!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Anubys said:


> It's been 4 days and I can't get the theme music out of my head...AND I DON'T CARE!


And it's not helped by me watching Episode 9 last night (Baelor), and the final episode tonight (Fire and Blood).

I think I'm getting over-hyped. Time for some relaxation medicine.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, I think Jorah is hot, but then I'm old. The thing is, in the books he's not described as being hot at all (that's not a spoiler, is it?) so it seems like bad casting to me.


Maybe bad casting or maybe really good casting 
Either way I don't care. I don't have too much of an opinion on the character thus far. I think he's been loyal to Danny but that might just be because he has the hots for her or because he was loyal to the Dothraki. Hopefully we'll get more character development from him this season.



Anubys said:


> I'm still waiting for all the ladies that think King Richard is hot


I think this went over my head. Who's King Richard?



Steveknj said:


> The main complain is that it's confusing and complicated and *slow moving through the first 4 episodes. But the same could be said of S1.* But the payoff for S1 was extraordinary. So I hold out hope that this will be the same for S2 and if it's as stated in the review, I will wade through those episodes and assume they are setting us up for something great.


For the record, I never thought for a second it was slow moving. I mean episode 1 starts with white walkers and beheadings and ends with incest and kids tossed off castles, episode 2 has Arya humiliate little dbag king-to-be, Jon Snow heading to the wall and ends with poor Lady (RIP). I could go on but come on, that's just BITS of what awesome happened. I didn't think there were many slow spots in this series so far _at all_ and I'm a tough judge when it comes to fantasy stuff, especially when I didn't think I'd like it going in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> For the record, I never thought for a second it was slow moving. I mean episode 1 starts with white walkers and beheadings and ends with incest and kids tossed off castles, episode 2 has Arya humiliate little dbag king-to-be, Jon Snow heading to the wall and ends with poor Lady (RIP). I could go on but come on, that's just BITS of what awesome happened. I didn't think there were many slow spots in this series so far _at all_ and I'm a tough judge when it comes to fantasy stuff, especially when I didn't think I'd like it going in.


I have to admit, during the first 2-3 eps of S1 I was so confused by what was happening and all the characters and thought it was a bit slow that I almost quit watching. But I stuck with it, gladly (with help from the folks here who explained stuff) and was mighty glad I did.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> I have to admit, during the first 2-3 eps of S1 I was so confused by what was happening and all the characters and thought it was a bit slow that I almost quit watching. But I stuck with it, gladly (with help from the folks here who explained stuff) and was mighty glad I did.


Confused I can understand, they threw a lot at us at once but slow?  I just can't comprehend that. Apparently many others felt that though.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

It might be considered "slow" by someone who was expecting a Michael Bay film. Most of what it's about is political intrigue, which is boring to a lot of people.

Our own Rob points out that the premise set up in the first story hasn't been fully realized many books later (and here I'm being careful not to be specific, so as to avoid spoilers), and some people (including him, if I read his posts correctly) consider that pacing to be too slow.

I think Martin fell into the same trap Jordan did (and Tolkien before him, really, in The Two Towers). Once your main characters start diverging, it takes a lot more pages to show real results, and people who don't like a particular character, or are more interested in a different one than the chapter they are on currently spotlights, will tend to complain that their favorite isn't getting enough time, even if every character is getting exactly as much.

Really you had 5 storylines in the first book, Stark, Baratheon, Lannister, Snow and Targaryn. And 3 of those tracked along with one another pretty tightly. Now Stark turns into multiple storylines, as does Lannister. And they don't track so tightly any more. 

For the "I wanna see swordfights and dragons and magic in my Fantasy" crowd, the more interesting of those storylines is Targaryn and Snow. But those are not forefront. Stark, Baratheon and Lannister take front and center. 

So I could see someone who is really interested in Snow and Targaryn (Ice and Fire, after all) but not so interested in Stark, Baratheon and Lannister, thinking the story is slow. Those two threads are definitely the most slow moving.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I guess I see what you're saying and I guess for me, where I have favorites I think all the stores and characters are great, even the ones I love to hate and can't wait for their death.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Another "problem" is that things change so rapidly and dramatically, it's hard to just pick a thread you really like and let it carry you through the story. Because sooner or later, and probably sooner, that thread will either be cut entirely or morph into something altogether different.

I think to really enjoy this series (book, that is, although maybe TV as well), you have to be able to just sit back and let all the terrible things that are happening wash over you, without having a comfortable lead character to guide you through it. And that might not be everybody's cup of tea.

But as the guy who put together that YouTube video of Tyrion slapping Joffrey for ten minutes knows, there are definitely pleasures to be had.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Another "problem" is that things change so rapidly and dramatically, it's hard to just pick a thread you really like and let it carry you through the story. Because sooner or later, and probably sooner, that thread will either be cut entirely or morph into something altogether different.
> 
> I think to really enjoy this series (book, that is, although maybe TV as well), you have to be able to just sit back and let all the terrible things that are happening wash over you, without having a comfortable lead character to guide you through it. And that might not be everybody's cup of tea.
> 
> But as the guy who put together that YouTube video of Tyrion slapping Joffrey for ten minutes knows, there are definitely pleasures to be had.


Having read 4.5 books into the story, there's a lot of character paths that could be edited to make the show a lot more efficient which I think would make the TV show better than following the books directly.

HBO and the shows producers should get the word out to the viewers that each season may have a different lead from the previous one, but assure us that it doesn't necessarily mean they will kill off the lead character every season, just that the role the character plays may change. Still though, I think viewers will complain, imagine if on 'Lost' Jack Shepard and Kate were suddenly and significantly less important to the immediate plot and one of the new characters Nikki and Paulo were introduced and top billed?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

robojerk said:


> HBO and the shows producers should get the word out to the viewers that each season may have a different lead from the previous one, but assure us that it doesn't necessarily mean they will kill off the lead character every season, just that the role the character plays may change.


I suspect Peter Dinklage's joke about that might backfire...


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> It's been 4 days and I can't get the theme music out of my head...AND I DON'T CARE!


Right now on Amazon, you can use coupon code HITUMBLR to get a free $2 Amazon MP3 credit. Go here to get it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20&docId=1000791141

Then, you can use your $2 credit to buy the theme music, which is available for 99 cents. (And you'll be left with $1.01 for something else - whoo hoo!)

Here's the link to the theme music: http://www.amazon.com/Game-Of-Thron..._1_51?ie=UTF8&s=dmusic&qid=1333062869&sr=1-51


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> I think this went over my head. Who's King Richard?


oops...I meant Robert


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> oops...I meant Robert


Heh, I was wondering if you meant Richard III, with whom some women are inexplicably in love.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> oops...I meant Robert


Okay haha that make more sense.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Confused I can understand, they threw a lot at us at once but slow?  I just can't comprehend that. Apparently many others felt that though.


I neither thought t was slow nor was I confused at all. It was pretty clear who was who and what was going on.

As for slow. I watched the first show a couple months ago and was instantly hooked. Slow shows don't snare you like that.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I have to admit, during the first 2-3 eps of S1 I was so confused by what was happening and all the characters and thought it was a bit slow that I almost quit watching. But I stuck with it, gladly (with help from the folks here who explained stuff) and was mighty glad I did.


This is helpful. I have tried S01E01 and E02, and can not understand the allure.
Today's review in the Chicago Sun-Times for Season 2 was 4 starts - almost never given.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> The NY Times not so glowing review of the first 4 episodes of S2 (mild spoilers, but no plot giveaways):
> 
> http://tv.nytimes.com/2012/03/30/arts/television/game-of-thrones-on-hbo.html?partner=rss&emc=rss





from the article above said:


> If you find yourself looking forward to Joffrey's scenes, there's something wrong with you.


Heh.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

danterner said:


> Right now on Amazon, you can use coupon code HITUMBLR to get a free $2 Amazon MP3 credit. Go here to get it:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.ht...?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20&docId=1000791141
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. The experiment regarding how long it will take to make me sick of the song continues. I'm betting at least a month before I'm sick of it!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> I guess I see what you're saying and I guess for me, where I have favorites I think all the stores and characters are great, even the ones I love to hate and can't wait for their death.


I will say, to preface my comments above, that I am NOT a fantasy fan, nor terribly enjoy medieval stories, or dragons or anything like that. The reason I watched GoT to begin with was one review saying that it was like The Sopranos in a fantasy setting. That had me hooked. The problem I had at the beginning was really getting all the characters straight, and so much went over my head not knowing or understanding the motivation of the characters that I felt a bit lost, and with being lost, it felt slow. I think I first started "getting it" the episode where Ned was really starting to figure out what was going on. From that point on, I was completely hooked. I love the politics of the show and the infighting a whole lot more than the setting and magic and all that sort of thing. And once that really kicked into high gear, I loved it. I think it's why I found the Dany story line a whole lot less interesting than the Stark vs. Lannister one. But Dany is such great eye candy I can deal with it


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I neither thought t was slow nor was I confused at all. It was pretty clear who was who and what was going on.
> 
> As for slow. I watched the first show a couple months ago and was instantly hooked. Slow shows don't snare you like that.


To each his own I guess. I wasn't hooked until about half way in, but then I was hooked big time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jilter said:


> This is helpful. I have tried S01E01 and E02, and can not understand the allure.
> Today's review in the Chicago Sun-Times for Season 2 was 4 starts - almost never given.


Keep watching. Like I said, about halfway in, is when it REALLY gets good.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jilter said:


> This is helpful. I have tried S01E01 and E02, and can not understand the allure.
> Today's review in the Chicago Sun-Times for Season 2 was 4 starts - almost never given.


It's always puzzling to me when someone posts this...

they gave it 4 stars.

out of what? 4? 5? 100?

how are we to know if it was a positive review or not without the scale?

Not jumping down your throat (even if the post makes it look that way). I find it puzzling in a funny kind of way, so I'm just kind of poking you a little. Please don't take offense


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> It's always puzzling to me when someone posts this...
> 
> they gave it 4 stars.
> 
> ...


C'mon. If someone says 4 stars, it's either out of 4 or 5. Either would be good. Then she also says 'almost never given', so it's easy to understand it's out of 4.

I I said 2 thumbs up, would you ask, 'Out of how many? 2? 3? 100?'


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> C'mon. If someone says 4 stars, it's either out of 4 or 5. Either would be good. Then she also says 'almost never given', so it's easy to understand it's out of 4.
> 
> I I said 2 thumbs up, would you ask, 'Out of how many? 2? 3? 100?'


LOL

It could have been out of 10 stars!

as for the thumbs, any multiple of 2s are possible. So we can rule out the 3 

seriously, I think 4 out of 4 is very different from 4 out of 5. I really wanted to know if they gave it the highest possible mark or not.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> LOL
> 
> It could have been out of 10 stars!
> 
> ...


I went to the web page for that review in the Chicago Sun-Times. Even there it doesn't say if it is 4 out of 4 or 4 out of 5. Just says 4 stars, with no key.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> I went to the web page for that review in the Chicago Sun-Times. Even there it doesn't say if it is 4 out of 4 or 4 out of 5. Just says 4 stars, with no key.


Peter Dinklage, Lena Headey, Emilia Clark, Nikolaj Coster-Waldau.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> It could have been out of 10 stars!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Anubys said:


> LOL
> as for the thumbs, any multiple of 2s are possible. So we can rule out the 3


...Or can we?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> I went to the web page for that review in the Chicago Sun-Times. Even there it doesn't say if it is 4 out of 4 or 4 out of 5. Just says 4 stars, with no key.


Looking at a bunch of reviews of TV and movies on their site, I am pretty sure it is out of 4.

I know Ebert loved WarHorse and he gave it a 3.5.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Anubys said:


> as for the thumbs, any multiple of 2s are possible. So we can rule out the 3


Not if the reviewers name was Zaphod.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Cracked just posted something hilarious that must be shared.

That is all. 

Greg


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

gchance said:


> Cracked just posted something hilarious that must be shared.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Greg


HAHA! This made me spit.

"I'm actually supposed to be 14," said Jon, the moodiest of the bunch.










"Bull. The F uck. _S hit_ you are."


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Ha. Everyone in show is about 3 years older than they are in the book.

In the book:

Rickon is 3
Bran is 7
Arya is 9
Sansa is 11
Jon is 14
Robb is 16

But it seems everyone matures much more quickly in Westeros.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

audioscience said:


> Ha. Everyone in show is about 3 years older than they are in the book.
> 
> In the book:
> 
> ...


What do the ages mean anyway? The concept of time as portrayed in the series is a bit shady. And why the smiley on aging differently. Why wouldn't they age differently? This is a different world. If I can accept dragons and zombies and other magics, I can accept that 14 is a grown man.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

ok,ok you all got me drooling.will buy season 1, watch till my eyes hurt and then catch up with season 2.too cheap for hbo and a newbie too!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn you, HBO, you have me wishing for the weekend to be over and Sunday night is upon us!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

There are times when I wish suspended animation were possible and trivial.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

11 hours and counting!!
I'm going to have trouble concentrating on Once tonight knowing GoT is right after it.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I'm glad you guys will finally get to see episode one.


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Happy Season Premier Game of Thrones Sunday to every one. I hope you all got your meed in the fridge and meat for the grill.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> I'm glad you guys will finally get to see episode one.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Heh, I suggested that HBO might pull an "April Fools!" on tonight's premier here.

Looks like Bill Amend (of Foxtrot) had a similar idea:










--Carlos V.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Haha! They wouldn't dare pull something tonight. I'll be searching for more than a pitchfork!


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

found season one for free on xfinity online and a deal for hbo at 10 bucks/mo for one year.watched 6 episodes and tivod s2e1.by the weekend i will be on track.great show.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

steverm2 said:


> found season one for free on xfinity online and a deal for hbo at 10 bucks/mo for one year.watched 6 episodes and tivod s2e1.by the weekend i will be on track.great show.


correction.incredibly great show.just wish real life would let me watch it on original air dates.this thread is much more fun when you can get in early


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Just watched the first season and first three episodes of season 2 today and I am still on the fence.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

marksman said:


> Just watched the first season and first three episodes of season 2 today and I am still on the fence.


Still on the fence about what?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

As to whether he loves it, or really really loves it. What other choice is there?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

astrohip said:


> As to whether he loves it, or really really loves it. What other choice is there?


:up:


----------

